# Laurel Falls in the Smokeys



## Skipper (Oct 28, 2004)

This is Laurel Falls just out of Gatlinburg on 321 toward Townsend.  It's a pretty steep hoof up the mountain, but a nice view.  If you go be careful.  The falls are slick.  I don't know that it's advisable to take small children.  They could easily slip and fall a long ways.

Skipper


----------

